# World's best overwater bungalows



## Gael (Mar 23, 2014)

[h=2]Close your eyes and imagine paradise: Perhaps you see a deserted tropical island or even a snowy peak, but what about an overwater bungalow? Elevated above the ocean, these hotel rooms on stilts are most often found in the Maldives and the South Pacific, but they also crop up in unexpected places such as Switzerland, Malaysia, and Cambodia. Some of the world’s best overwater bungalows come with huge wraparound decks, private plunge pools, glass-paneled floors, and that all-important ladder leading down to the water, ensuring you never have to move very far to get from your bedroom to the water.[/h]
http://uk.finance.yahoo.com/photos/world-s-best-overwater-bungalows-1395097152-slideshow/


----------

